# Drilling holes in the ice by hand... sucks.



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I think the title says it all.

Anyone know where I might be able to rent a gas powered ice auger? We're looking to get one over the January 21st-23rd weekend. We're going to be fishing in the Cadillac area; far enough away from ole' "Tip-Up Town."

Thanks!


----------



## wallyguy (Mar 20, 2009)

If there's going to be other people where you're fishing bring an extra six or twelve pack with you. You'd be surprised how many holes you can get drilled.It would also be cheaper than renting an auger, if you could find one to rent. Just bring your hand auger in case you run into a bunch of teetotalers.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

I've never heard of any place renting an ice auger but perhaps a post hole auger is what you might want to look up on the net or in the yellow pages. That might work. My guess it would still be somewhat pricey for three days rental. Why not go in on a new power auger together with a few buddies? You can get a new entry level Eskimo power auger in the low $200's. Probably cost you over a hundred just to rent one. I dunno ....


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

contact Pillgrams village in Cadillac, if they dont they should be able to tell you where.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

i'll sell you mine!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Ever try a nils master hand auger? I've had a couple of cheap eskimo hand augers. I've used lazer hand augers, but the nils is by far better than any other I have used. Easily twice as fast as a lazer. I thought about investing is a gas power auger, but that means more weigh and I ain't gettin' any younger. I made the decision last year to go light and mobile. The nils fits that perfectly. I can drill holes all day long with that thing!


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

A $20 adapter and a dewalt drill with sharp blades and a few batteries go a long way. The neighbor converted our hand auger with a few pieces of welded pipe and made us our own adapter.
Sharp blades are key and just make sure to have a stop so if the auger falls from the drill it doesn't go down the hole.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

like wallyguy said, just take a six pack in your fish box, you'd be surprised how fast you can get holes drilled. Cash works too. I was at houghton lake one year, and a guy came over to my shanty and asked if he could borrow my gas auger, not wanting to lose it, I asked my grandson to drill him acouple of holes. I could hear the auger running next to the shanty, then he was drilling holes to the left, then to the right, he came back with a handful of dollar bills, and said the first guy said for me to come to their shanty and have a beer when I was ready. Don't hurt to ask.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Beers should work. If they don't, the guy you are asking probably isn't a true ice fisherman.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Beers should work. If they don't, the guy you are asking probably isn't a true ice fisherman.


There's NOTHING like a cold beer on an extremely cold day!


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I could let you use mine, but you'll have to leave some collateral


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

fisherjam said:


> A $20 adapter and a dewalt drill with sharp blades and a few batteries go a long way.


I did this last year with a 6" barracuda and though it worked for a couple holes the drill quickly died. The low temps were challenging for the drill batteries.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

fisherjam said:


> A $20 adapter and a dewalt drill with sharp blades and a few batteries go a long way. The neighbor converted our hand auger with a few pieces of welded pipe and made us our own adapter.
> Sharp blades are key and just make sure to have a stop so if the auger falls from the drill it doesn't go down the hole.


I have a dewalt 24v drill and a lazer auger. I bought that adapter and it works very well.


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

jlcrss said:


> I have a dewalt 24v drill and a lazer auger. I bought that adapter and it works very well.


That could be part of my problem. The drill is aged a bit and only 18v. I've misused it as a hammer drill as well. :sad:

Since I'll have my ATV with me and I own an inverter. How ******* would it be if I was to bring an extension cord and power drill with me? I'd never run out of juice.

Oh... and the ATV has a pull-start if I should accidentally drain the battery.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know about you but ******* and ice fishing go great together! Just look at all the stuff icefisherman make theirselves. Won't hurt to try that, it sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Passmeabrewski said:


> That could be part of my problem. The drill is aged a bit and only 18v. I've misused it as a hammer drill as well. :sad:
> 
> Since I'll have my ATV with me and I own an inverter. How ******* would it be if I was to bring an extension cord and power drill with me? I'd never run out of juice.
> 
> Oh... and the ATV has a pull-start if I should accidentally drain the battery.


Make sure the inverter has enough juice to power the drill.. I tried to run a sawzall off the power inverter in my truck and 75watt wasn't enough :lol:


----------



## bigred14 (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried the same thing with my 18v dewalt and a 6" auger, but mine too has aged batteries, has anyone tried this with a fresh 18v dewalt, cuz it doesn't seem to tax the drill, just kills the battery after about 4 holes. I'm gonna get a new battery and give it a try again, I think it'll work fine. My batteries don't hold up well under normal use anymore either, they used to be unstoppable. So I'm blaming the batteries
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

ibthetrout said:


> Ever try a nils master hand auger? I've had a couple of cheap eskimo hand augers. I've used lazer hand augers, but the nils is by far better than any other I have used. Easily twice as fast as a lazer. I thought about investing is a gas power auger, but that means more weigh and I ain't gettin' any younger. I made the decision last year to go light and mobile. The nils fits that perfectly. I can drill holes all day long with that thing!





 BINGO!  I don't even plan on firing up my gas auger this season! The Nils is lighter, quieter and I don't even break a sweat drilling 4-6 holes at a time through 10-12" of ice. Unless I decide to do some tip up fishing this year the power auger is staying in the basement. :lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

A hand Auger with a good sharp blade is not that much slower then a gas auger and I cut 30 inches of ice on a regular basis. I wish I only had to go through 12 inches of ice. Last year the first drill was 20 inches deep on first ice.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> A hand Auger with a good sharp blade is not that much slower then a gas auger and I cut 30 inches of ice on a regular basis. I wish I only had to go through 12 inches of ice. Last year the first drill was 20 inches deep on first ice.


Wow, 20 inches at first ice for you? You must be gettin out there late...


----------

